# Pencil Sketches



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

I did when I was around 21, haven't drawn since then, it's been almost 6 years.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool stuff Mobius, you should start back up.


----------



## ladybugz (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome drawings....you're very talented!!!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Definitely some serious skill – you should try again. Maybe it will help you to feel more. Do you know why you stopped?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

wow, these are great! Why dont you get back into it?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

As you like crocodiles, draw a crocodile head with big eyes (which you are good at) and the 'grin' they have. Maybe have it chewing on DP.


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Exquisite. Thanks for sharing these MobiusX


----------



## Nouf (Apr 9, 2011)

Love them


----------

